# Classical Asian scrapers



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Alot of people have this impression of modern or futuristic Asian high-rises or skyscrapers. Actually alot of cities have it's high-rises even back in 1920 though they're not as tall compared to their American counterparts. Anyway, this thread is for classical Asian scrapers whether they're only 12 stories or more.

Here one classic,

*Bank Of China building (Hong Kong)*





































This to me is arguebly the most iconic of all the classic HK high-rises that still exist. The building was completed in 1950 and only has 17 floors.


----------



## haoyes100 (Mar 20, 2006)

i like it .it's hong kong's history


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*Bank of China Building, Singapore* 


















This is the Bank Of China Building, 17 floors completed in 1954. Art Deco in style, it even extends to the guard lions at the entrance along Battery Road.

Designed by Palmer & Turner, it was one of the first skyscraper here.

It still stands today, blocked by it's new extension tower. The new tower is the white tower seen in 'calssic' skyline shots of Singapore.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

*MacDonald House*










MacDonald House was built in 1949, the oldest skyscraper here.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you notice how similar both BoC buildings are in HK and SG.


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^^^ 
yes i do.................


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Custom House, Shanghai 1927










Peace Hotel, Shanghai 1929










Nanfang Building, Guangzhou 1922










Bank of China, Shanghai 1937


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hecago, thanks for the contributions. Anyway, I think Shanghai has the best example of classical Asian high-rises.

Here's another one which resembles The Flatiron Building in New York.

*Normandie Apartments, Shanghai*


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 8, 2006)

i like this pics....


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Bank of China new tower:









Old building behind new building:









Guard lions:









Looking up...









As seen from Raffles Place









Both look so alike, even down to the art deco guard lion statues, built only years apart. 
The BOC in Singapore is painted white. Makes me wonder what is the original colour.

Can the HK building be seen in skyline shots?


----------

